# [OT] Lutto in italia - Carabinieri.

## bld

Salve a tutta la comunita' . Il fatto e' che gli ultimi giorni essendo uno straniero in italia, sto impazzendo guardando da per tutto in TV questo fatto triste dei carabinieri (ma erano sul serio carabinieri perche io ho visto solo una base militare e tutti vestiti da militari) morti in IRAQ. La cosa che a me da fastidio e' che:

1- Li chiamano eroi  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ma scusate ragazzi, io posso capire che le loro famiglie si sentono male etc. Ma eroi per cosa? 

2- (Perche) Loro hanno aiutato la Gente

Credete che l'italia come gli altri stati che sono stati in IRAQ, sono andati li a fare la carita' ? Magari fosse cosi, mi associerei al 100% . Ma personalmente credo che il motivo e' un altro.

Quando uno vuole auitare un popolo gli manda mangiare non armi e munizioni. Perche quello che e' stato esploso non era l'ospedale e ne anche una mensa. Ma e' questo l'aiuto che ha dato l'italia? Un enorme barattolo pieno di munizioni? 

3- Quelli sono terroristi.   :Shocked: 

Azz.. Per me, uno che si mette fuoco (kamikazzi o come si chiamano) non e' solo un fanatico religioso, oh no.. e' anche un uomo disperato. Ma allora il terrorista e' lui che sta a "prottegere" a modo suo (d'avero a modo suo???) la sua casa che e' stata sacheggiata in modo atroce senza raggione.

Non dico che e' un eroe, magari nei loro libri di storia tra 40 anni apparira come tale.

Potrei cittare altre cose ma credo che l'idea sia chiara, perche piange la gente? Perche ci fanno vedere tutto stravolto? Cosa ci fanno i "nostri" (sono per metta italiano anche io e dovro fare il militare per 6 mesi in italia) soldati in IRAQ? Chi li ha mandatti? Abbiamo risolto tutto in italia per far vedere agli altri come si fa?

Scusate il topic. Capisco che e' TROPPO OFF. E per questo (oppure per qualche altra ragione) se i moderatori rittengono opportuno toglierlo e' tutto ok.

Vorrei sentire altri pareri da gente come voi e non da la TV. Perche sono proprio stravolto da questo modo di vedere le cose.

ps. 4 - Chi e' il responsabile della tragedia? Perche quando muore una persona a quella eta' e' sempre una tragedia.     :Sad: 

----------

## Sparker

Mi dà profondamente fastidio questo spacciare la resistenza per terrorismo.

Alla fine della seconda guerra mondiale gli Italiani si comportavano più o meno nella stessa maniera con le forze di occupazione Tedesche. O sbaglio?

Ma purtroppo la storia la fanno i vincitori, qualcuno ha diritto ad invadere un paese se gli buttani giù due palazzi, ma altri non hanno diritto di difendersi come possono se la propria casa è stata bombardata ed il proprio paese invaso..

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Piccola riflessione:

Americani morti: ~270

Italiano morti: 19

Inglesi morti:  ~40 (mi pare)

Iracheni morti:  ?

Pare tra i 10 e i 20. 10.000 e 20.000

 :Crying or Very sad: 

4- Chi è colpevole? Scusate, ma c'è qualcuno che ha ragione in guerra?

----------

## comio

eccoti qualche link:

http://www.lastampa.it/Speciali/iraq/fotogallery/default.asp

http://www.difesa.it

http://www.esercito.difesa.it/root/Sezioni/pag_news.asp

I nomi dei caduti sono:

Tenente Massimiliano FICUCIELLO - Esercito Italiano

Luogotenente Enzo FREGOSI - Arma dei Carabinieri

Aiutante Giovanni CAVALLARO - Arma dei Carabinieri

Aiutante Alfonso TRINCONE - Arma dei Carabinieri

Maresciallo Capo Alfio RAGAZZI - Arma dei Carabinieri

Maresciallo Capo Massimiliano BRUNO - Arma dei Carabinieri

Maresciallo Daniele GHIONE - Arma dei Carabinieri

Maresciallo Filippo MERLINO - Arma dei Carabinieri

Maresciallo Silvio OLLA  - Esercito Italiano

Vice Brigadiere Giuseppe COLETTA - Arma dei Carabinieri

Vice Brigadiere Ivan GHITTI - Arma dei Carabinieri

Appuntato Domenico INTRAVAIA - Arma dei Carabinieri

Carabiniere Scelto Horatio MAIORANA - Arma dei Carabinieri

Carabiniere Scelto Andrea FILIPPA - Arma dei Carabinieri

Caporal Maggiore Emanuele FERRARO - Esercito Italiano

Caporale Alessandro CARRISI - Esercito Italiano

Dottor Stefano ROLLA - Arma dei Carabinieri

Signor Marco BECI - Arma dei Carabinieri

 *bld wrote:*   

> Salve a tutta la comunita' . Il fatto e' che gli ultimi giorni essendo uno straniero in italia, sto impazzendo guardando da per tutto in TV questo fatto triste dei carabinieri (ma erano sul serio carabinieri perche io ho visto solo una base militare e tutti vestiti da militari) morti in IRAQ. La cosa che a me da fastidio e' che:
> 
> 1- Li chiamano eroi   
> 
> 

 

Lo sono.

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma scusate ragazzi, io posso capire che le loro famiglie si sentono male etc. Ma eroi per cosa? 
> 
> 

 

Perché: ospedali da campo, sminamento, analisi battereologica, mense per la popolazione, cooperazione per la ricostruzione, sicurezza pubblica, addestramento polizia irachena. Ancora?

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2- (Perche) Loro hanno aiutato la Gente
> 
> Credete che l'italia come gli altri stati che sono stati in IRAQ, sono andati li a fare la carita' ? Magari fosse cosi, mi associerei al 100% . Ma personalmente credo che il motivo e' un altro.
> ...

 

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quando uno vuole auitare un popolo gli manda mangiare non armi e munizioni. Perche quello che e' stato esploso non era l'ospedale e ne anche una mensa. Ma e' questo l'aiuto che ha dato l'italia? Un enorme barattolo pieno di munizioni? 
> 
> 

 

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3- Quelli sono terroristi.  
> 
> Azz.. Per me, uno che si mette fuoco (kamikazzi o come si chiamano) non e' solo un fanatico religioso, oh no.. e' anche un uomo disperato. Ma allora il terrorista e' lui che sta a "prottegere" a modo suo (d'avero a modo suo???) la sua casa che e' stata sacheggiata in modo atroce senza raggione.
> ...

 

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Potrei cittare altre cose ma credo che l'idea sia chiara, perche piange la gente? Perche ci fanno vedere tutto stravolto? Cosa ci fanno i "nostri" (sono per metta italiano anche io e dovro fare il militare per 6 mesi in italia) soldati in IRAQ? Chi li ha mandatti? Abbiamo risolto tutto in italia per far vedere agli altri come si fa?
> 
> 

 

Lasciamo perdere i contributi politici. C'è chi si è schierato contro e chi a favore. Ma comunque TUTTI, popolazione irachena in testa, hanno riconsciuto la collaborazione costruttiva degli italiani. Gli italiani hanno sempre avuto l'ordine di "profilo basso", più che portare in dono munizioni hanno portato semolino per i bambini. E questo è fatto noto.

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorrei sentire altri pareri da gente come voi e non da la TV. Perche sono proprio stravolto da questo modo di vedere le cose.
> 
> 

 

Io per adesso espongo il tricolore.

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps. 4 - Chi e' il responsabile della tragedia? Perche quando muore una persona a quella eta' e' sempre una tragedia.    

 

Dei fanatici che sparano nel mucchio.

[/url]

----------

## bsolar

A me non piace parlare di eroi perché è una parola abusata, e come tutte le parole abusate ha perso significato. Vi ricordo che si parla di eroi nel calcio...

Ad ogni modo ho il massimo rispetto per le vittime, eroi o meno, ma non bisogna dimenticare che comunque sono una goccia nel mare di vittime di questa triste vicenda.

----------

## codadilupo

mi permetto di cop'incollare una mail di un mio caro amico.

 *Quote:*   

> A chi vuole. Amici, nemici, governi, famiglie, newsgroups, mailing
> 
> lists, tutti.
> 
> Non esprimerò vuoti "cordogli" per i militari e i carabinieri morti in
> ...

 

a questa lettera, posso solo aggiungere due parole. La guerra, in quanto tale, non é uno strumento. Uno strumento, ha, dalla sua, di poter essere buono o cattivo. Speculazioni fini a se' stesse, che servono a nascondere una verità più atroce: siamo, dal '800 ad oggi, corsi dietro al progresso positivista senza-fine. Abbiamo creduto, e crediamo tutt'ora, che il progresso, di per se' stesso, é all'infinito. E, correndo dietro a quest'ideologia (marxianamente parlando), non vogliamo più renderci conto che c'e' progresso, quando questo si nutra dell'etica. La scienza non é *la scienza neutrale*. L'aveva capito bene Ettore Majorana, che tradì la scienza che portava, che aveva dentro di se', per non tradire l'umanità tutta. Non basto'. L'atomica la fecero lo stesso. Ma, dopo, qualcuno si rese conto, che oggi, é dovere dello scienziato essere misconosciuto, perché il suo progresso, le sue scoperte, vengono mangiate, dall'idea di un progresso tout court, senza scopo, se non quello di procedere. E, la guerra, non ha mai dato, in questo senso tanti progressi, in campo scientifico come in questi ultimi 60 anni. Dall'ibm che vendeva le schede perforate al reich, cosi' che questo potesse costruire i V3 che lanciò su londra, agli shuttle che gli stati uniti disegnarono su ispirazione dei V3 stessi. E' un gioco continuo, senza capo ne' coda. E' cupo, come solo il diavolo puo' essere, perché va da dove viene, e andando, ritorna sempre sui suoi passi, senza soluzione di continuità.

Coda

----------

## Samos87

comio sono d'accordo con te.

Eroi.

----------

## DuDe

Vorrei esporre il mio personalissimo pensiero

I carabinieri per noi italiani sono una specie di isitituzione storica, vengono citati persino in pinocchio, pensate al piu' sperduto paesino come minimo ha la stazioncina dei carabinieri, vengono derisi da barzellette, ma ci sono sempre, per dire una stupidaggine, se dal mio cell tiro via la sim, posso solo comporre il 112 e non il 113.

Sono uomini che sono andati a fare un lavoro che gli e' stato commissionato e ci hanno lasciato le penne, e' vero che sono militari, ma siamo in tempo di pseudo pace.

Le forze armate italiane ovunque sono state hanno portato sempre conforto infrastrutture di prima necessita' medici, cibo, e quant'altro, non hanno mai sparato ad un civile se non quando sono stati attaccati.

Come dice Bsolar la parola eroi e' iperabusata, ed ha perso il suo significato "romantico" che aveva un tempo, si definisce eroe uno sportivo che FA IL SUO LAVORO per il quale e' pagato profumatamente, ormai questa parola non ha ora il significato che per me aveva una volta.

Questa vicenda a me ha colpito se non altro perche' sono morte persone mie concittadine che con quella guerra di interessi non hanno nulla a che spartire.

Voglio ricordare che a via rasella hanno fatto saltare per aria 330 uomini altoatesini e hanno definito eroi chi fece cio' peccato che alla richiesta di consegnarsi gli autori hanno preferito far fucilare 335 innocenti piu'ttosto che dire sono stato io

Slavo dacquisto, sapete chi era? un carabiniere di stanza a palidoro paesino alle porte di Roma, be' si dichiaro' colpevole di un'attentato ad una postazione di guerra tedesca e si fece fucilare per evitare che i tedeschi se la fossero presa con la popolazione civile 

Ecco chi sono o almeno chi erano i carabinieri.

Quelli saltati al pilastro a Bologna? uno di quelli abitava a due portoni da me 

Mi associo al lutto delle famiglile di questi uomini il cui loro unico errore e'aver fatto il loro lavoro

----------

## bld

ragazzi io non voglio stramattizzare. Ma la mia domande sono chiare:

Perche non hanno colpito un ospettale?

Secondo voi l'italia va da per tutto per aiutare le gente oppure per la stessa ragione per la quale ha avuto inizio questa guerra?

Secondo voi se ad un paio di carabinieri viene dato l'ordine di "protteggere", da collui che era il suo proprietario una volta, un pozzo di "oro nero" (P E T R O L I O) gli iracheni che attacherano quel posto che una volta era loro casa sarano assassini? Terroristi?

Io non ho visto nessun dottore. Nessuna infrastrutura. Io so che il miglior modo di auitare la gente e' mandare a loro delle cose che sia conoscenza oppure cose metariali. Andando li ed imponendo loro il loro modo di fare... 

 non credo sia il massimo.

Ce una trasmissione che si chiama excallibur. Ha parlato una ragazza che ha militato come soldato (ovviamente) in IRAQ. Le sue parole erano questo: "I bambini si, sono amabbilli.. Si capisce che hanno bisogno di tante cose. Sono veramente amabbilli.. " Poi la domanda fu: "Cosa chiedevano di piu?" e lei rispose un secco "Acqua"... ma ACQUA? 

Un ultima domanda.. me la concedete no?

Ce qualcuno che crede che gli italiani, come gli altri 4 rapresentanti del "ONU" stanno li per aiutare la "gente"?

 Io credo che ce un bottino da dividire e questo bottino e' l'unica rissorsa di quel paese, l'italia sta leccando il cul.. a qualcuno piu in altro per un pugno di ... 

E' il mio punto di vista. I soldati non centrano niente io ce l'ho solo con chi dovrebbe prendersi la responsabilita e fare qualcosa oltre che distribuire medaglie a famiglie che tra 3 anni non ricorda piu nessuno.

----------

## bld

 *Quote:*   

> Lasciamo perdere i contributi politici. C'è chi si è schierato contro e chi a favore. Ma comunque TUTTI, popolazione irachena in testa, hanno riconsciuto la collaborazione costruttiva degli italiani. Gli italiani hanno sempre avuto l'ordine di "profilo basso", più che portare in dono munizioni hanno portato semolino per i bambini. E questo è fatto noto.

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ma dove le hai lette queste cose? Dove le hai viste? Ma sei sicuro che la popolazione irachena vuole gli italiani che gli dica come fare?

Io l'unica cosa che ho visto dai i servizi (chiudendo l'audio perche sparava ca**ate a raffica) era un vero e proprio ESERCITO. L'altro faceva il dialogo sulla pace con un mitra che spara 300 colpio al secondo. Mica ho visto padre pio.

un ultimo quote: La email di coda esprime tutto che io non saprei mai dire in italiano. 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Sondaggio veramente superficiale..

Questo è un forum su gentoo,linux e l'informatica in generale.

Internet è pieno di siti,forum chat ecc ecc. Non vedo proprio il motivo per cui si debba parlare di certe cose proprio in questo forum,e con un sondaggio cosi stupido poi!

O i discorsi si fanno seriamente e nei luoghi adatti o si lascia perdere..l'italia è gia troppo piena di chiacchiere da Bar, vedi programmi come striscia la notizia che hanno il coraggio di dire:"Questa puntata per rispetto alle vittime parleremo solo di fatti seri (randy ingerman!!!)"....ma per piacere! o non andate in onda o state zitti! venerdi a scherzi a parte manderanno in onda solo scherzi che non fanno ridere?

L'ipocrisia abbonda....

----------

## bld

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Sondaggio veramente superficiale..
> 
> Questo è un forum su gentoo,linux e l'informatica in generale.
> 
> Internet è pieno di siti,forum chat ecc ecc. Non vedo proprio il motivo per cui si debba parlare di certe cose proprio in questo forum,e con un sondaggio cosi stupido poi!
> ...

 

Beh ce un bel "OT". Leggiti il primo post di bsolar.

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  i discorsi si fanno seriamente e nei luoghi adatti o si lascia perdere..l'italia è gia troppo piena di chiacchiere da Bar, vedi programmi come striscia la notizia che hanno il coraggio di dire:"Questa puntata per rispetto alle vittime parleremo solo di fatti seri (randy ingerman!!!)"....ma per piacere! o non andate in onda o state zitti! venerdi a scherzi a parte manderanno in onda solo scherzi che non fanno ridere?
> 
> L'ipocrisia abbonda....

 

Ma che vuol dire?  :Shocked:   E che mi interessa a me che cosa fanno su striscia la notizia. Credo che uno vedendo un programma di due tipe carine che ballano, e due commentatori che sfottono il mondo intero non ci si puo aspettare di meglio. Ma tutto cio che cosa centra con la liberta di espressione? Io dico "la mia" per come mi pare e piace dove mi sia stato concesso. Cerco di non offendere nessuno anche se a volte per rabbia non ci riesco. Io credo che queste siano faccende che devono essere discusse a fin che tutti possano capire cosa succede, ci stiamo sbagliando "noi" oppure si stanno sbagliando "altri" e perche succede questo. Fino ad un certo punto, siamo tutti colpeveli di tutto quello che accade. Nessuno escluso.

La parola "idiota" deriva dal antico greco. (éäéüôçò - cambiare encoding vollesse vederla scritta in greco) E vuol dire "collui che non si interessa dei fatti comuni". I fatti comuni erano le facende che riguardavano la comunita' nel suo totale. Al epoca era ritenuto il pegior degli insulti, perche in pratica era chiaro che uno che non si interessa della societa' di cui fa parte non e' altro che uno stupido, perche non capisce che prima o poi il suo disinteresse lo nuocera.

----------

## zUgLiO

Questa è la mia opinione:

-Tu sei libero di dire quello che vuoi e dove vuoi

-Io sono libero di criticarti

-Io sono libero di criticare un sondaggio che (a mio parere) è davvero superficiale,oltre che inattendibile

-Tu sei libero di continuare con sondaggi del genere

Rimango dell'idea che siamo gia troppo pieni di banalità del genere...

----------

## xlyz

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Piccola riflessione:
> 
> Americani morti: ~270
> 
> Italiano morti: 19
> ...

 

http://www.iraqbodycount.net/bodycount.htm

 *DuDe wrote:*   

> Mi associo al lutto delle famiglile di questi uomini il cui loro unico errore e'aver fatto il loro lavoro 

 

mi associo anch'io

----------

## teknux

beh mi aggiuungo in punta di piedi...

1) certo non mi aspettavo di vedere qui un argomento del genere...

2) do piena solidarietà alle famiglie di quei ragazzi che, nel bene o nel male sono morti comunque, è un peccato.

3) tuttavia non dimentico il motivo per cui stanno lì, cioè la leccata della classe politica (maggioranza e opposizione) agli USA per avere il loro "posto al sole" con questa nuova *colonia*, si perchè di questo si tratta. importare prodotti americani (linee telefoniche, macchine, si anche i macdonalds e la nike, un'unico grande mondo!), prima l'hanno distrutto ed ora lo vogliono ricostruire... vabbè questo è un altro discorso

4) pace all'anima di quei ragazzi ma... per quanti ideali potevano esserci, molti di loro ci andavano per i soldi. certo rischi la vita, ma se sei fortunato ti becchi sui 5000 euro al mese... ora tutto questo eroismo.... e poi come dice bsolar è una parola abusatissima. già durante l'11 settembre hanno chiamato eroi le vittime delle twin tower... ma io dico: levando i vigili del fuoco intervenuti, ma le vittime inconsapevoli che lavoravano lì ci stavano per farsi ammazzare?

secondo voi se a quei ragazzi dicevano: "guarda, ti diamo bei soldi, ma al 90% rischi la vita" col cavolo! quelle persone, prima dell'ideale avevano famiglia e qualche problema economico (fare la guardia non rende moltissimo), secondo promesse dovevano andare a fare una specie di peacekeeping, non guerriglia....

5) i media non vedevano l'ora di farci fare le vittime anche a noi, c'è già chi ha gridato all' "11 settembre italiano", ci manca un "finalmente" come sottotitolo... con queste boiate mi viene quasi da ridere anche di fronte alla morte questi ragazzi (meglio lasciar stare il fatto che siano *guardie* )

----------

## Alakhai

A volte mi chiedo come fosse il mondo se fosse dominato da gente come saddam hussain o bin laden... per certo un mondo senza libertà.

E allora penso che tutti quelli che parlano, sparlano, che criticano le azioni di "guerra x la pace" che che in realtà sono solo degli ipocriti...

(vi prego di finire di leggere e di non saltare subito a scrivere)

Allora faccio una domanda a questi ipocriti: voi sareste disposti a rinunciare tutto quello che avete? compresa la liberta?

se no, allora tuttosommato non è sbagliata la guerra in iraq

se si, allora potete anche andare a vivere in qualche paese del medioriente per farvi un idea di com'è bello e meglio di qui

Quindi, io tuttosommato, non mi sento in grado di criticare le decisioni che prendono i potenti, anche se magari non mi fa piacere pensare che la gente muore, bianchi rossi gialli neri che siano.

ps. scusate se ho fatto discorsi un po contorti però è un po tardi e le mie capacità di comunicazione si riducono a quelle di un gatto morto

----------

## bld

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> A volte mi chiedo come fosse il mondo se fosse dominato da gente come saddam hussain o bin laden... per certo un mondo senza libertà.
> 
> E allora penso che tutti quelli che parlano, sparlano, che criticano le azioni di "guerra x la pace" che che in realtà sono solo degli ipocriti...
> 
> (vi prego di finire di leggere e di non saltare subito a scrivere)
> ...

 

Meno male che l'hai scritto  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora faccio una domanda a questi ipocriti: voi sareste disposti a rinunciare tutto quello che avete? compresa la liberta?
> 
> se no, allora tuttosommato non è sbagliata la guerra in iraq
> ...

 

Okay. Ricapitoliamo perche qui si va per assurdo. Prima cosa, cosa ti dice a te che in IRAQ gli piaciono piu gli italiani che saddam? Seconda cosa, che ti ha detto che saddam era pericolo per il resto del mondo? (Era un povero ... in confronto a *tutti* noi). Ma tu perdi sempre e comunque il punto, perche fare la guerra?? Per difendere COSA? Qui nessuno diffende niente, anzi qualcuno decide e qualcuno altro ci lascia la pelle. Secondo te le armi loro da dove le trovano? Secondo te Bin Landen per chi ha sempre lavorato (e nessuno esclude che lo faccia anche ora). Ci sono registrazioni di enormi quantita di denaro passate da paparino Bush al Mr. Landen. E perche? Perche allora "conveniva" cosi. boh.. il resto lo lascio a te puo essere che hai ragione, pero non sono un ipocrita assoluttamente.

Un altro tip, sai quante dittature ci sono al mondo? Tutta la sud africa e' in querra civile, anche altre nazioni, la korea stessa, la cina, perche se ne fo**ono alla grande della Cina??  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> Quindi, io tuttosommato, non mi sento in grado di criticare le decisioni che prendono i potenti, anche se magari non mi fa piacere pensare che la gente muore, bianchi rossi gialli neri che siano.
> 
> 

 

Questo fino ad un certo punto e' giusto. Di solito noi non consideriamo le grosse responsabilita' di qualcuno che sta al "potere" e che da una sua decisione dipendono uomini o famiglie intere. Ma il problema e' proprio questo. La vera tragedia e' che e' talmente ridicolo il tutto.. che veramente uno non sa piu come comportarsi. Prima il governo prende la decisione di mandare in GUERRA perche loro, i nostri carabinieri sono li IN GUERRA. Non stanno giocando con i bambini, non stanno piantando alberi e non potrebbero farlo anche se volessero. E' tutto un discorso di convienenza, solo che qui abbiamo ragiunto un limite. Se chi ha votato questo governo si sente soddisfatto da esso, allora puo pure appogiare le azzione tanto loro hanno detto che "sapevano gia che cosa comportavano i rischi e si prendono tutte le responsabilita' " si ma.. nessuno si e' dimesso, qualli sono le loro responsabilita' se non proteggere e assicurare il benessere dei cittadini? Secondo te l'hanno fatto? Secondo me NO. Comunque rispetto quello che e' il nostro governo in qualita' di.. governo scelto dalla maggioranza degli italiani. 

In fine per me quel kamikatzi non e' un assassino religioso, e' solo un tizio disperato senza ragione (ormai non ha casa, famiglia, chi sa se aveva qualche figlio o qualche fidanzata) di vivere.

----------

## bsolar

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Sondaggio veramente superficiale..
> 
> Questo è un forum su gentoo,linux e l'informatica in generale.
> 
> Internet è pieno di siti,forum chat ecc ecc. Non vedo proprio il motivo per cui si debba parlare di certe cose proprio in questo forum,e con un sondaggio cosi stupido poi!
> ...

 

Solo per puntualizzare, tra moderatori abbiamo discusso del caso e deciso, nonostante sia un argomento particolarmente delicato, di dare fiducia alla comunità, che finora si è sempre dimostrata matura.

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Solo per puntualizzare, tra moderatori abbiamo discusso del caso e deciso, nonostante sia un argomento particolarmente delicato, di dare fiducia alla comunità, che finora si è sempre dimostrata matura.

 

E sopratutto, anche se si tratta di un forum dedicato a una distribuzione Linux, si decise, tempo fa, di "permettere" (brutta espressione, ma passatemela) di avere offtopics veramente offtopics, poichè il senso di comunità, in questo forum, è veramente presente.

Voglio dire, come sottolineato anche in altri post, questo non è un forum di un helpdesk, bensì un ritrovo, seppure minimale, della comunità Gentoo italiana e non.

Risottolineo, poi, il libero pensiero: come è stato accettato il tuo commento, così sono stati accettati gli altri: ciò mi sembra doveroso  :Smile: .

IMHO, come sempre.

----------

## zUgLiO

A me fa piacere parlare di certe cose,ma come ho detto poco più in su, o se ne parla seriamente o si lascia perdere!

Non è serio un sondaggio del genere..ma che opzione di risposta è "kamikazzi?!?!",avrei preferito un thread semplice semplice:

Cosa ne pensate dell'attentato in Iraq ai Carabinieri?

I moderatori sono liberi poi di fare ciò che vogliono.

----------

## codadilupo

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Non è serio un sondaggio del genere..ma che opzione di risposta è "kamikazzi?!?!"

 

é un'opzione di risposta scritta da una persona che non sa che si scrive kamikaze, visto che, qui, siamo ormai abituati a leggere quella parola all'inglese, nonostante sia un termine giapponese che significa "vento divino" e con *martiri & affini* a ben poco a che fare. Non starei molto a sindacare sulla correttezza della forma grammaticale, visto che bld non é neppure italiano. E, tuttavia devo dire,  mi ha tratto in inganno spesso, tanto parla bene la nostra lingua. E non solo me: ricordo un post di Shev mezz'incazzato che chiedeva a bld di scrivere in un italiano più corretto, perché non capiva bene quel che aveva scritto  :Wink: .

Forse si poteva evitare il *sondaggio*. Ma, anche qui:

- scegliere la forma sondaggio, non fa che ripetere l'idea di un approccio scientifico-statistico al problema. Discutibile, ma non per forza scorretto: questione di punti di vista.

- non é detto che bld abbia la stessa sensibilità che io, ad esempio, essendo nato e cresciuto in questo paese, nutro per i sondaggi, che, ormai, si fanno pure per sapere quanta gente mette da parte una moneta un euro per il carrello della spesa.

imho   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## Peach

la cosa più schifosa è come siano riusciti ad infilare bellamente nella programmazione TV tutte le saghe sui carabinieri possibili ed immaginabili!!

DISGUSTED

----------

## randomaze

Faccio un paio di taglia e incolla... spero di non perdere il senso delle frasi originali.

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perche non hanno colpito un ospettale?
> 
> 

 

Hanno colpito la croce rossa internazionale qualche giorno fa... sbaglio?

La responsabilità é sicuramente dei kamikazzi. La storia dirà se lo hanno fatto perché gli italiani non sono poi così amati come ci dice la nostra TV (quindi per gli irakeni la cosa é positiva) oppure hanno colpito un obiettivo a caso, nuocendo ai loro stessi concittadini (quindi la responsabilità dell'attentato é negativa).

Anche ai tempi della Somalia la TV diceva che i nostri erano eroi. Poi é venuto fuori che non era stato detto tutto...

 *DuDe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sono uomini che sono andati a fare un lavoro che gli e' stato commissionato e ci hanno lasciato le penne, e' vero che sono militari, ma siamo in tempo di pseudo pace.
> 
> 

 

Sono uomini che sono andati a fare il lavoro che gli é stato commissionato, ma non capisco come sia possibile definirli tempi di "pseudo-pace".

Sono Mesi che é stato dichiarato l'inizio della "pseudo-pace" e il fronte delle forze Anglo-Americane ha subito più perdite che nel periodo in cui c'era la guerra. E' allora corretto chiamarli tempi di "pseudo-pace"?

La realtà é che i nostri militari sono stati inviati in zona di guerra ad alto rischio. L'alto rischio comporta la possibilità che ci possano essere delle perdite, inutile piangere lacrime ipocrite quando tali perdite ci sono state.

A meno che i nostri politici non hanno deciso di andare in Iraq pensando che fosse meno rischioso che andare in un cantiere edile a Genova.

In quel caso credo che sia opportuno interrogarci su chi sia che ci governa (mi sembra di ricordare che la cosa sia stata votata da maggioranza ed opposizione....) e sui suoi criteri di valutazione.

E, giusto per tornare a Genova, perché se crolla una palazzina in guerra abbiamo degli eroi che saranno in TV per giorni a tutte le ore e se crolla una palazzina in un cantere edile abbiamo qualche servizio al TG?

E' forse normale che un operaio edile muoia sul lavoro mentre i militari in guerra dovrebbero essere invulnerabili? (ok... qui sono OT nell'OT, tuttavia non digerisco il fatto che ci siano morti di serie A e morti di serie B)

 *Peach wrote:*   

> la cosa più schifosa è come siano riusciti ad infilare bellamente nella programmazione TV tutte le saghe sui carabinieri possibili ed immaginabili!!
> 
> DISGUSTED

 

E perché, la pubblicità durante il minuto di silenzio nella partita di calcio?

(aldilà del fatto che, IMHO, tale partita andava rinviata... ma se si decide per il lutto questo va rispettato fino in fondo)

----------

## koma

Non ci sono commenti per una guerra non ci sono ragioni o giudizi da dare è semplicemente sbagliata ognuno può vederla come vuole ma il popolo non fa la guerra solo chi lo comanda la fa. non sono gli iracheni gli italiani gli inglesi gli americani sinceramente io come loro e come voi preferirei bermi una coca con la mia tipa fra le gambe che imbracciare un fucile e sfido chiunque di voi a dire il contrario.

I nostri caduti non hanno meno importanza degli iracheni caduti.

Chi si ammazza per religione non si rende conto che è solo uno strumento di chi vuole questa guerra per i suoi fini (mentre sta seduto a bere una coca con la tipa fra le gambe).

L'unico sentimento che provo per tutti loro è compassione non posso odiare chi  viene forzato mentalmente a qualcosa che nemmeno lui conosce non se nn vengo toccato davvero da vicino è chiaro. Finchè ne resto fuori e guardo tutto questo con estrema freddezza tutto quello che posso dire è che mi spiace.

Koma

----------

## teknux

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora faccio una domanda a questi ipocriti: voi sareste disposti a rinunciare tutto quello che avete? compresa la liberta?
> 
> se no, allora tuttosommato non è sbagliata la guerra in iraq
> ...

 

e tu sei sicuro che nei paesi occidentali, uno a caso gli USA, ci sia libertà? non hai *notato* che la privacy dei cittadini (non solo USA) in nome di una non ben specificata SICUREZZA è stata letteralmente capestata? che le *voci discordanti* vengono azzittite? che sono state ricreate le "Black List" dei tempi di McCarthy ? che se ti azzardi a dire "ma io non sarei molto d'accordo..." vieni bollato come *terrorista* ?

Dobbiamo metterci in testa che la guerra è sbagliata, non esiste la "guerra umanitaria" tantomeno quella "necessaria" come il governo precedente ha ridicolamente provato a farci credere. se il popolo è stufo di un governante/dittatore, non preoccuparti che insorge, magari ci sono tanti morti, ma alla fine ribalta il potere (magari si con l'aiuto di un esterno).

non devi andare in medioriente per sentirti non libero....

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a cosa più schifosa è come siano riusciti ad infilare bellamente nella programmazione TV tutte le saghe sui carabinieri possibili ed immaginabili!!
> 
> DISGUSTED
> ...

 

non se se ti è capitata la puntata di Costanzo, a un certo punto ha fatto un collegamente esterno con un giornalista (non ricordo la testata ma credo di qualche giornale *berluskonizzato*) che non ha fatto altro che dire: "Tragedia! Dolore ! Tanta tragedia, tutta l'Italia è scossa, Quanto dolore, quanti pianti"... ma c'è bisogno di spolpettarlo così? dispiace un po' a tutti, è naturale che concittadini parenti e amici stiano peggio. c'è proprio una "cultura de dolore e della tragedia" in TV...

saluti,

tek

----------

## Gandalf98

Libertà in USA!!

http://www.zeusnews.it/index.php3?ar=stampa&cod=2560&numero=999

Secondo me sicuramente quei carabinieri morti sono delle vittime tanto quanto i militari ed i civili! Che uno sia da una parte del fronte o dall'altra non cambia! Il problema principale è la natura umana stessa, siamo troppo propensi a risolvere i problemi con la forza, non capendo che, soprattutto in questi ambiti, che guerra-->povertà-->disperazione-->rabbia-->guerra!!

Inoltre da non sottovalutare in questa circostanza: chi ha messo Saddam al potere!

Cià

----------

## shev

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è serio un sondaggio del genere..ma che opzione di risposta è "kamikazzi?!?!",avrei preferito un thread semplice semplice:
> 
> Cosa ne pensate dell'attentato in Iraq ai Carabinieri?
> ...

 

Infatti come diceva bsolar ne abbiamo parlato tra moderatori e volevamo togliere il poll (che effettivamente può far sembrere il topic superificiale e grossolano, sulla scia di certe trasmissioni che badano solo agli ascolti), ma motivi tecnici portano a non toccare i poll se non indispensabile, causa incasinamenti vari con db e compagnia. Quindi non essendo un poll da togliere assolutissimamente, abbiamo optato per lasciarlo visto che la discussione sarebbe in ogni caso stata lasciata progredire (basta che non degeneri), come da policy di questo forum.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> E non solo me: ricordo un post di Shev mezz'incazzato che chiedeva a bld di scrivere in un italiano più corretto, perché non capiva bene quel che aveva scritto

 

 :Embarassed:  Già, uno dei miei rari (  :Laughing:  ) errori... non finirò mai di scusarmi con bld per la superficialità del richiamo, che non ha tenuto conto del fatto che anche utenti non italiani potessero partecipare a questo forum. Sorry ancora bld  :Smile: 

----------

## bld

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *codadilupo wrote:*   E non solo me: ricordo un post di Shev mezz'incazzato che chiedeva a bld di scrivere in un italiano più corretto, perché non capiva bene quel che aveva scritto 
> 
>  Già, uno dei miei rari (  ) errori... non finirò mai di scusarmi con bld per la superficialità del richiamo, che non ha tenuto conto del fatto che anche utenti non italiani potessero partecipare a questo forum. Sorry ancora bld 

 

No figurati, sinceramente non ricordo manco per quale post/thread state parlando  :Razz:  . Tornando alla poll, forse era veramente superficiale, era solo curioso di vedere cosa crede la magioranza degli italiani. Pura curiosita' se qualcuno lo ritiene offensivo per me va tolto, in effetti ho messo un paio di giorni non "tempo indeterminato" proprio per questa ragione.

----------

## doom.it

risponderò in modo conciso:

a- stare in IRAQ ha dei rischi enormi, lo sappiamo da sempre, ora ne abbiamo la triste certezza

b- nessuno ci ha chiesto, se ci siamo andati da subito, prima ancora che l'ONU si pronunciasse è per "eccesso di zelo" di chi decide queste cose (chi sta al governo)

c- non abbiamo alcun vantaggio dallo stare la

d- l'iRAQ è ancora in guerra, ogni attacco a forze militari straniere è un atto di guerra non di terrorismo

Se si sommano i cinque punti, e li lascia stare la retorica degli eroi, dell'orgoglio, del resistere alle minaccie terroristiche, e si guarda al sodo: 

TORNIAMO A CASA!

perchè rischiare di fre ammazzare altre persone? 

non è meglio evitarlo piuttosto che piangere dopo?

----------

## teknux

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a- stare in IRAQ ha dei rischi enormi, lo sappiamo da sempre, ora ne abbiamo la triste certezza
> 
> 

 

ed infatti molti ci stavano anche un po' per soldi ed un proprio sprezzo del pericolo, sanno a cosa vanno incontro, ma se lo evitano si beccano oltre 5000 euro mensili, cioè 130 euro al giorno (letto da un'intervista).

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> b- nessuno ci ha chiesto, se ci siamo andati da subito, prima ancora che l'ONU si pronunciasse è per "eccesso di zelo" di chi decide queste cose (chi sta al governo)
> 
> 

 

esatto... :/

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c- non abbiamo alcun vantaggio dallo stare la
> 
> 

 

chi ha voluto mandarceli si, non è certo per chiissà quale gloria, c'è una *grossa torta* da spartire. questo brutto fatto paradossalmente *legittima* ancora di più a partecipare al *banchetto*

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> d- l'iRAQ è ancora in guerra, ogni attacco a forze militari straniere è un atto di guerra non di terrorismo
> 
> 

 

e magari anche di difesa del proprio paese, visto che al di là di quello che vogliono farci credere. lì siamo/sono visti come occupanti non come salvatori...

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se si sommano i cinque punti, e li lascia stare la retorica degli eroi, dell'orgoglio, del resistere alle minaccie terroristiche, e si guarda al sodo: 
> 
> TORNIAMO A CASA!
> ...

 

magari...

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perchè rischiare di fre ammazzare altre persone?
> 
> non è meglio evitarlo piuttosto che piangere dopo?

 

perchè secondo te chi ha deciso questo (il governo, ma anche alcune opposizioni) sapeva che doveva andarci di persona? mai sentito il detto:

"ARMIAMOCI E PARTITE !" ?

----------

## IgaRyu

Sono a dir poco sconvolto da questo poll... ma come ci si puo permettere di fare un poll cosi idiota (ho detto il poll non chi l'ha creato) e non-sense e cosi chiaramente di parte

Innanzitutto vorrei sapere questo tizio da quale parte del mondo viene. Se poi come dice lui e' italiano per metà dovrebbe vergognarsi solo di aver pensato di porre opzioni come 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I soldati stessi perche si sono fatti trovare in IRAQ
> 
> 

 

E' evidente che non della vita militare non sai una beta mazza. 

Il militare di carriera non DECIDE di stare in un certo posto: ci va perche' ce lo mandano.

Esistono cose (vedi disciplina, amor di patria, rispetto per le autorità) che certa gente non sa nemmeno dove stiano di casa. 

Non sto qui a ripondere al 3d perchè non ne vale nemmeno la pena... dico solo che sarebbe meglio che molta gente qui si informasse un po meglio prima di scivere certe cavolate tipo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ed infatti molti ci stavano anche un po' per soldi ed un proprio sprezzo del pericolo, sanno a cosa vanno incontro, ma se lo evitano si beccano oltre 5000 euro mensili, cioè 130 euro al giorno (letto da un'intervista). 

 

Tanto per precisare le missioni all'estero per il Ministero Difesa, in accordo con la NATO, sono pagate a tutti indistintamente dal grado e dall'arma  2000 Euro/mese

Io mi rendo conto che reperire informazioni dal Ministero Difesa delle volte sia difficile, ma sparare a caso decisamente non fa fare bella figura ne ai media ne ai singoli... (per inciso le 130.000 Lire (non euro) erano la triffa per gli ALTI Ufficiali fino a prima della messa in linea con gli altri stati delle paghe delle missioni all'estero. E non certo di semplici Carabinieri, Militari o Sottuficiali.)

E' facile per un mezzo-italiano criticare.. Dio ci guardi a doverti vedere diventare italiano del tutto !!! La cosa ridicola sarebbe che quella gente sarebbe li anche per te !!!

Per ultimo dico una cosa direttamente a chi ha creato questo tread: spero mai tu non debba aver bisogno di quegli eroi che schifi tanto.... ma purtroppo noi lavoriamo anche per gente come te che no sa nulla di rispetto, patria, solidarieta' ed amor proprio....

Scusate lo sfogo ... non intervengo più su qusto argomento prima di dire qualcosa di cui potrei poi pentirmi.

Joe

Uno che ha dato 20 anni della sua vita per le forze armate .. in Italia, in Bosnia, in Yugosalvia, In Albania, in Macedonia ed in Kosovo.

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

quoto

IgaRyu

----------

## IgaRyu

In che senso Nemo ?

Joe

----------

## teknux

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esistono cose (vedi disciplina, amor di patria, rispetto per le autorità) che certa gente non sa nemmeno dove stiano di casa. 
> 
> 

 

capita, io sono uno di quelli, italiano non per scelta. anzi, non vedo l'ora di finire gli studi e andarmene fuori da questo paese. senza offese per te o altri utenti, è solo una mia opinione.

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non sto qui a ripondere al 3d perchè non ne vale nemmeno la pena... dico solo che sarebbe meglio che molta gente qui si informasse un po meglio prima di scivere certe cavolate tipo:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

evidentemente è riportata male la notizia, o potrei aver letto male tra euro e lire. sicuramente non era specificato per quale grado militare. ma visto che ne sai più di me, prendo per certa la tua affermazione. quello di cui sono abbastanza sicuro è la questione sui motivi. ora senza generalizzare, ho conosciuto alcune persone che sono militari in carriera e che hanno partecipato in missioni all'estero (oltre a varie interviste che qualche volta riportano), nessuno ha mai negato che TRA i motivi che spingono a determinate scelte non ci sia ANCHE il fattore economico...

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io mi rendo conto che reperire informazioni dal Ministero Difesa delle volte sia difficile, ma sparare a caso decisamente non fa fare bella figura ne ai media ne ai singoli... (per inciso le 130.000 Lire (non euro) erano la triffa per gli ALTI Ufficiali fino a prima della messa in linea con gli altri stati delle paghe delle missioni all'estero. E non certo di semplici Carabinieri, Militari o Sottuficiali.)
> 
> 

 

ripeto che era un'intervista...

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

>  ma purtroppo noi lavoriamo anche per gente come te che no sa nulla di rispetto, patria, solidarieta' ed amor proprio....

 

non ho creato io il thread tuttavia mi sembra un'affermazione azzardata per il contesto (i militari in IRAQ). sicuramente in quel caso non stanno facendo nulla nè per la patria (non è italia) nè per il rispetto (su chi?), solidarietà (nessun paese fa nulla gratis, ufficiosamente) e amor proprio (ognuno si ama come vuole).

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uno che ha dato 20 anni della sua vita per le forze armate .. in Italia, in Bosnia, in Yugosalvia, In Albania, in Macedonia ed in Kosovo.

 

non vorrei offenderti ma se la metti in questi termini mi viene naturale chiederti "chi ti ha chiesto di farlo". sono sicuro che per te sia stata una scelta importante e che ti abbia portato soddisfazione interiore. è ammirevole, anche se poi potrei avere qualche critica riguardo certe missioni, ma non sarebbe bello parlarne qui, visto che siamo andati quasi OT e si potrebbe finire in flame...

saluti,

tek

----------

## cerri

Allora.

Vorrei esprimere il mio parere sul thread, sperando che, come in passato, non venga assolutamente travisato.

Premessa:

* è vero che questo forum è dedicato alla distribuzione linux GENTOO.

* è vero che questo forum ha sempre presentato / ben accettato / tollerato un'alta percentuale di post off-topic (a puro titolo di esempio cito questo).

Quello che mi preme sottolineare, principalmente, è che la comunità che si è venuta a formare intorno a questo forum e ai canali IRC, è una comunità spontanea e eterogenea. Ciò ha portato spesso a discutere in maniera corretta e sempre rispettosa di qualsiasi argomento, sia esso la lotta tra KDE/GNOME, sia esso il prossimo incontro a Venezia.

Questo thread, al contrario, sta mostrando invece degli atteggiamenti un pò discutibili: per sicurezza, risottolineo ATTEGGIAMENTI, che vorrei fosse ben chiaro e assolutamente non confondibile con IDEE. Non voglio minimamente discutere delle idee espresse in questo topic, ma focalizzerei l'attenzione sugli atteggiamenti.

Partiamo da un fatto: essendo un forum molto "libero" (perchè così è piaciuto sempre a tutti), si parte dal presupposto che è possibile anche discutere di argomenti  molto fuori dalla "casa madre" ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=83375 , punti 1 e 4).

Se si da per buono questo principio, si può accettare il topic in oggetto. Topic che, però, non ha rispettato i punti 1 e 8 del sopracitato thread.

Mi riferisco a:

 *zuglio wrote:*   

> Sondaggio veramente superficiale..
> 
> Questo è un forum su gentoo,linux e l'informatica in generale.
> 
> Internet è pieno di siti,forum chat ecc ecc. Non vedo proprio il motivo per cui si debba parlare di certe cose proprio in questo forum,e con un sondaggio cosi stupido poi!

 

 *igaryu wrote:*   

> Sono a dir poco sconvolto da questo poll... ma come ci si puo permettere di fare un poll cosi idiota (ho detto il poll non chi l'ha creato) e non-sense e cosi chiaramente di parte 

 

 *igaryu wrote:*   

> E' facile per un mezzo-italiano criticare.. Dio ci guardi a doverti vedere diventare italiano del tutto !!! La cosa ridicola sarebbe che quella gente sarebbe li anche per te !!!
> 
> Per ultimo dico una cosa direttamente a chi ha creato questo tread: spero mai tu non debba aver bisogno di quegli eroi che schifi tanto.... ma purtroppo noi lavoriamo anche per gente come te che no sa nulla di rispetto, patria, solidarieta' ed amor proprio.... 

 

Vediamo di capirci. Ognuno ha il diritto di ribadire, esprimere, e convincere gli altri delle proprie idee, ma senza perdere mai il concetto fondamentale di rispetto.

Non ho assolutamente intenzione di criticare le persone che ho quotato sopra ]]]SOLO COME ESEMPIO[[[, ma ribadisco e sottolineo che quello che è stato detto poteva essere fatto in maniera nettamente più corretta e rispettosa.

Il fatto che i moderatori lascino certi tipi di post è solo perchè, come ha già espresso bsolar, la comunità si è rivelata fino ad ora NETTAMENTE sopra la media in quanto a maturità, e vorremmo che questa maturità non venisse meno.

Pertanto: se la comunità dimostrerà che è ancora possibile portare avanti un discorso maturo nel pieno rispetto delle libertà altrui di esprimere qualsiasi pensiero in questo thread bene, altrimenti ci vedremo costretti a chiuderlo e a rivedere le politiche di tolleranza verso gli, permettetemeli, ULTRA-OFFTOPIC.

Personalmente odio e odierò sempre questi tipi di post: sono diventato con orgoglio moderatore di questo forum perchè ho sempre ammirato questa comunità, ergo vi invito a non vedermi come il censore di turno: non lo sono mai stato e gradirei non esserlo mai.

Ma amo il rispetto per gli altri, nello stesso modo di come lo pretendo.

----------

## codadilupo

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Sono a dir poco sconvolto da questo poll... ma come ci si puo permettere di fare un poll cosi idiota (ho detto il poll non chi l'ha creato) e non-sense e cosi chiaramente di parte

 

su questo, voorei chiedere io, cosa, al mondo, non é di parte. A partire dal fatto che, ogni volta che riporti un discorso, esprimi già un'opinione in merito, credo che bld, non negando, anzi, esplicitando la propria posizione, e di conseguenza, il proprio punto di vista, sia stato molto pi onesto - intelettualmente, prima di tutto verso se' stesso - di chi, ostinatamente, continua a chiedere obiettività e maenità simili, ben sapendo che sono una scusa per accreditare il proprio punto di vista.

 *Quote:*   

> Innanzitutto vorrei sapere questo tizio da quale parte del mondo viene. Se poi come dice lui e' italiano per metà dovrebbe vergognarsi solo di aver pensato di porre opzioni come 
> 
>  *Quote:*   I soldati stessi perche si sono fatti trovare in IRAQ
> 
>  

 

io, invece, che sono l'unico che ha votato quell'opzione, cosa dovrei fare ? espatrio ? Siamo seri: se davvero abbiamo libertà in questo paese, allora vorrei pretenderla, qui, e ora.

 *Quote:*   

> E' evidente che non della vita militare non sai una beta mazza. 
> 
> Il militare di carriera non DECIDE di stare in un certo posto: ci va perche' ce lo mandano.

 

io direi che il militare tout court non decide una beneamata mazza. punto. Detto questo, mi pare pero' di capire che la missione in questione fosse volontaria. Poi, se all'appello: "tutti quelli che vogliono parteciare facciano un passo avanti" quelli che sono andati siano stati gli unici che non hanno fatto un passo indietro, questo non mi é dato saperlo.

 *Quote:*   

> Esistono cose (vedi disciplina, amor di patria, rispetto per le autorità) che certa gente non sa nemmeno dove stiano di casa.

 

l'amor di patria é un ideologia che non mischierei con la disciplina (che significa sapersi gestire da se', non certo prendere ordini da chi che sia) e il rispetto per le autorità, che invece, é il pi forte ostacolo all'evoluzione.

 *Quote:*   

> E' facile per un mezzo-italiano criticare.. Dio ci guardi a doverti vedere diventare italiano del tutto !!! La cosa ridicola sarebbe che quella gente sarebbe li anche per te !!!

 

posso capire che tu ti sia sentito punto sul vivo, ma, credo, che dovresti come minimo cercare di capire i motivi che spingono bld, e altri, a dire quel che dicono, senza lasciarti andare a stupidaggini tipo la sopracitata: nessuno é mai partito per me, visto che non glil'ho mai chiesto. E quando abbia creduto di farlo, gli hanno semplicemente raccontato una frottola.

 *Quote:*   

> Per ultimo dico una cosa direttamente a chi ha creato questo tread: spero mai tu non debba aver bisogno di quegli eroi che schifi tanto.... ma purtroppo noi lavoriamo anche per gente come te che no sa nulla di rispetto, patria, solidarieta' ed amor proprio....

 

scusa, ma torno a ripeterti, che il tuo datore di lavoro é altro, dal chi paga il to stipendio. Ergo, non lavori per nessuno dei cittadini, ne' di questo, ne' di altri paesi.

 *Quote:*   

> Scusate lo sfogo ... non intervengo più su qusto argomento prima di dire qualcosa di cui potrei poi pentirmi.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Uno che ha dato 20 anni della sua vita per le forze armate .. in Italia, in Bosnia, in Yugosalvia, In Albania, in Macedonia ed in Kosovo.

 

ciao Joe, e senza rancore, neh !   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## almafer

in questo momento preferisco lasciare da parte i discorsi di guerra o pace, mi spiace per quelle persone che non torneranno a casa e per le persone che lasciano, che hanno perso un papà, un marito, un figlio...

----------

## doom.it

 *almafer wrote:*   

> in questo momento preferisco lasciare da parte i discorsi di guerra o pace, mi spiace per quelle persone che non torneranno a casa e per le persone che lasciano, che hanno perso un papà, un marito, un figlio...

 

concordo in pieno, ed è per questo, per evitare che tutto cio si ripeta, quando non c'è nessun motivo che ci spinga a stare la, che dico che dovremmo far tornare i nostri militari.

O.T.

 *Quote:*   

> La cosa ridicola sarebbe che quella gente sarebbe li anche per te !!!

 

non credo che nessun militare sia li a rappresentare chi (come me) non ha mai voluto la guerra nè la pace con l'arma in pugno... ma questi discorsi come giustamente diceva almafer ora non contano.

----------

## JohnT.Clark

Nel sondaggio dovevi mettere pure i media

Secondo me i responsabili unici sono loro.

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1- Li chiamano eroi   
> 
> Ma scusate ragazzi, io posso capire che le loro famiglie si sentono male etc. Ma eroi per cosa? 
> ...

 

In effetti... adesso nn x sminuire ma 

1° erano volontari e sapevano a cosa andavano incontro

2° stavano e stanno facendo semplicemente il loro lavoro e sono morti facendo quello esattamente come se un antennista sbadato si sporge troppo da un tetto e cade.

 *bld wrote:*   

> 2- (Perche) Loro hanno aiutato la Gente
> 
> Credete che l'italia come gli altri stati che sono stati in IRAQ, sono andati li a fare la carita' ? Magari fosse cosi, mi associerei al 100% . Ma personalmente credo che il motivo e' un altro.
> 
> Quando uno vuole auitare un popolo gli manda mangiare non armi e munizioni. Perche quello che e' stato esploso non era l'ospedale e ne anche una mensa. Ma e' questo l'aiuto che ha dato l'italia? Un enorme barattolo pieno di munizioni? 
> ...

 

Se nn ricordi male c'era la guerra prima, e noi abbiamo mandato l'esercito nn la croce rossa... e poi calcola che la girano tutti armati, anche x portare fuori il cane scendono in strada col bazooka

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Potrei cittare altre cose ma credo che l'idea sia chiara, perche piange la gente? Perche ci fanno vedere tutto stravolto?
> 
> 

 

quello che dico anche io...nn vedo dove sia il problema, gli americani allora cosa dovrebbero fare andare in giro col lutto al braccio x un anno intero?

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa ci fanno i "nostri" (sono per metta italiano anche io e dovro fare il militare per 6 mesi in italia) soldati in IRAQ? Chi li ha mandatti? Abbiamo risolto tutto in italia per far vedere agli altri come si fa?
> 
> 

 

Ce li abbiamo mandati noi. Esattamente come hanno fatto in afganistan, kosovo...

Ragazzi nn dimentichiamoci che se 50 anni fa gli americani nn avessero fatto con noi quello che stanno facendo adesso in IRAQ ora saremmo una succursale della germania di Hitler 

La cosa che fa veramente rabbia è che adesso xchè è successo qualsiasi programma TV debba trasformarsi in una sorta di mini-tg e ancora calcare la mano su quello che è successo...Avete notato che da una settimana a questa parte nn si parla d'altro? ebbasta...se x 18 cristiani morti deve uscire tutto sto casino riportiamoli a casa e disfiamo l'esercito...

Vi rendete conto a che punto siam finiti? adesso c'è pure da esporre il tricolore (xchè abbiamo vinto i mondiali? 8o) e adesso ci scopriamo patrioti... l'amore x la patria nn si deve tirare fuori dal ripostiglio come le cose x addobbare l'albero di natale, è una cosa che deve essere sempre dentro le persone, e x dimostrarlo nn è necessario che Vespa, Mentana azzo mo persino Biscardi...(vi giuro ieri mosso alla disperazione ho persino visto Sarabanda 8o) ve lo ricordino, è sufficente fare anche delle piccole cose come x esempio nn soporcare in strada o nn spaccare le cose pubbliche. 

Queste son piccole cose ma che secondo me dimostrano l'amore x il proprio paese, nn spendere 5 x una bandiera...

Concludendo...sono dispiacito x quello che è successo, ma disapprovo tutto sto mangiarci sopra da parte dei media, xchè se morivano 18 vecchietti in viaggio per Lurdes mentre erano in pullman tutto sto casino nn usciva, una notiziuola in coda ai tg e stop.

----------

## bld

Io sono per l'altra meta greco. Ma non per quello che mi riguarda mi sento tanto greco quanto italiano. Non ho mai incontrato nessuna forma di razzismo da nessun lato dei due. E per finire  :Razz:  ho tutti i diritti e doveri di un cittadino italiano. E con questo credo di aver soddisfatto qualche quriosita'. Non era mia intenzione irittare la gente con il sondaggio. Era solo un modo per capire cosa crede l'altra gente. 

Poi, chi crede di servire l'italia occupando l'IRAQ ha senza dubbio un diverso punto di vista dal mio. Io lo trovo per lo piu insensato. Poi per quelli che ci credono, che sia cittadini o soldati.. boh non so che dire. Non vorrei dire quello che penso perche potrei ferirli piu di quanto loro possano sopportare.

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *bld wrote:*   

> ragazzi io non voglio stramattizzare. Ma la mia domande sono chiare:
> 
> Perche non hanno colpito un ospettale?
> 
> 

 

che senso avrebbe colpire un ospedale? nn è un obiettivo strategico..è stupido uccidere gente che sta x morire...

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo voi l'italia va da per tutto per aiutare le gente oppure per la stessa ragione per la quale ha avuto inizio questa guerra?
> 
> 

 

secondo te?

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo voi se ad un paio di carabinieri viene dato l'ordine di "protteggere", da collui che era il suo proprietario una volta, un pozzo di "oro nero" (P E T R O L I O) gli iracheni che attacherano quel posto che una volta era loro casa sarano assassini? Terroristi?
> 
> 

 

hai detto bene proteggere... nn pompare fuori il petrolio e portarlo in Italia

In quel paese adesso come adesso nn c'è ancora un istizione un parlamento un qualsiasi cosa che stabilisca e definisca le proprietà. quindi fino a che nn verrà instaurata la democrazia con un governo STABILE iracheno le sole cose di cui si è certi o quasi appartengano a una persona sono i vestiti.

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io non ho visto nessun dottore. Nessuna infrastrutura. Io so che il miglior modo di auitare la gente e' mandare a loro delle cose che sia conoscenza oppure cose metariali. Andando li ed imponendo loro il loro modo di fare... 
> 
>  non credo sia il massimo.
> ...

 

Scusa ma che telegiornali guardi? i servizi sono pieni di immagini dei NOSTRI che aiutano la popolazione, chiaro che se ne accoppano quanti ne arrivano x forza hanno bisogno delle armi, almeno x difesa...

E poi credi che mandare giu medicinali, apparecchiature,ecc... nn costi nulla? Siamo in missione umanitaria nn alla pesca di beneficenza...

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce qualcuno che crede che gli italiani, come gli altri 4 rapresentanti del "ONU" stanno li per aiutare la "gente"?
> 
> 

 

No io credo fermamente che siamo andati li per farla diventare una nostra colonia... ma dai...

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Io credo che ce un bottino da dividire e questo bottino e' l'unica rissorsa di quel paese, l'italia sta leccando il cul.. a qualcuno piu in altro per un pugno di ... 
> 
> 

 

Scusa allora, senza andare troppo indietro con la storia. In Kosovo/Ex Jugoslavia cosa ci sono andati a fare? li di petrolio nn ce n'è...e poi se vogliamo proprio in Alaska-Texas hanno giacimenti quasi paragonabili a quelli dell'arabia saudita...credi che ne avranno bisogno pre fare benzina nel caso si trovassero da quelle parti?

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' il mio punto di vista. I soldati non centrano niente io ce l'ho solo con chi dovrebbe prendersi la responsabilita e fare qualcosa oltre che distribuire medaglie a famiglie che tra 3 anni non ricorda piu nessuno.

 

con questo sono pienamente d'accordo...

----------

## bsolar

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> Ragazzi nn dimentichiamoci che se 50 anni fa gli americani nn avessero fatto con noi quello che stanno facendo adesso in IRAQ ora saremmo una succursale della germania di Hitler.

 

Ragazzi non dimentichiamoci che Hitler e il nazismo sono stati in gran parte conseguenza delle condizioni imposte dai paesi vincitori alla Germania alla fine della guerra.

Splendido esempio di cosa succede quando si sottovalutano le conseguenze delle proprie decisioni e azioni, cosa che putroppo sembra in pochi abbiano imparato o addirittura vogliano accettare, almeno tra chi decide la storia di questi giorni.

----------

## bld

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *bld wrote:*   
> 
> Secondo voi se ad un paio di carabinieri viene dato l'ordine di "protteggere", da collui che era il suo proprietario una volta, un pozzo di "oro nero" (P E T R O L I O) gli iracheni che attacherano quel posto che una volta era loro casa sarano assassini? Terroristi?
> ...

 

Ma credi sul serio che stanno facendo tutto questo macello per pure ragioni umanitarie? Io so che gli americani hanno aiutato l'italia si, e l'italia ancora oggi paga somme belle grosse agli stati uniti per contratti firmati al'epoca.. Tra l'altra l'italia potrebbe fare con IRAQ come fanno gia da anni TUTTI i potenti del mondo con la somalia che li aiutano ad accumulare rifiuti tossici. Si sa che chi sta al potere agisce per quella direzione che si chiama italia america o giappone fa poca differenza. Quello che dico e' "Al meno non prendiamoci per il culo!".

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   
> 
> Io non ho visto nessun dottore. Nessuna infrastrutura. Io so che il miglior modo di auitare la gente e' mandare a loro delle cose che sia conoscenza oppure cose metariali. Andando li ed imponendo loro il loro modo di fare... 
> 
>  non credo sia il massimo.
> ...

 

Beh se fosse per il telegiornale, e per qualche giornalista noi saremo li per salvare il mondo, in afganistan ormai sarebbero felici perche giocano a calcio.. e via dicendo. Non mi dirai che tu credi a quello che ti racconta la tv senza raffinare le informazioni. Perche poi se parliamo di italia e di tv(rai-mediaset) sono strettamente leggate a personaggi non indifferenti a quelli che hanno un merito nella facenda qui discussa. Secondo te l'informazione non e' controlatta da chi sta al potere? Secondo me si.  :Sad: 

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   
> 
> Ce qualcuno che crede che gli italiani, come gli altri 4 rapresentanti del "ONU" stanno li per aiutare la "gente"?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Perche non e' gia successo? Colonia del italia no perche ormai ci ha messo su piede un altro. Ma sicuro come hanno detto altri prima di me.. sta li perche ce qualcosa da spartire.

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   
> 
>  Io credo che ce un bottino da dividire e questo bottino e' l'unica rissorsa di quel paese, l'italia sta leccando il cul.. a qualcuno piu in altro per un pugno di ... 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Sinceramente non riccordo esattamente cosa sono andatti a fare a kosovo, pero il fatto che qualcosa ce da guadagnare su queste facende e' fuori discussione (credo) e la storia parla chiaro. A dire il vero gia prima della guerra una azienda di proprieta del padre del presidente degli USA aveva gia comperato i "possibili pozzi" conquistati da sandam per "valorizzarli"  :Smile:  - quote dal giornale economico "Il Mondo".

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   
> 
> E' il mio punto di vista. I soldati non centrano niente io ce l'ho solo con chi dovrebbe prendersi la responsabilita e fare qualcosa oltre che distribuire medaglie a famiglie che tra 3 anni non ricorda piu nessuno. 
> 
> con questo sono pienamente d'accordo...

 

Beh si  :Sad: 

ps. Sia chiaro che quando parlo di "italia" intendo il governo e le decisioni prese dal governo scielto da noi (cioe' il popolo).

ps2. Io non so veramente se devo risp ad altre persone dato che ni quella mail postata da "coda" ce tutto quello che io penso in modo esplicito. Non faccio altro che ripetermi. Ma sia chiaro, lo faccio per rispetto alle persone che hanno chiesto una risposta, e non per fare polemiche.

----------

## codadilupo

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> Ragazzi nn dimentichiamoci che se 50 anni fa gli americani nn avessero fatto con noi quello che stanno facendo adesso in IRAQ ora saremmo una succursale della germania di Hitler

 

oddio, diciamo che, proprio perché gli americani non hanno potuto fare con noi, quello che stan facendo ora in iraq, non abbiamo dovuto aspettare 44 anni prima di riavere uno stato intero. Alla germania, come sai, é andata peggio. Fondamentalmente, perché non ha potuto vantare una guerra civile, a giochi conclusi.

Coda

----------

## xlyz

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> oddio, diciamo che, proprio perché gli americani non hanno potuto fare con noi, quello che stan facendo ora in iraq, non abbiamo dovuto aspettare 44 anni prima di riavere uno stato intero. Alla germania, come sai, é andata peggio. Fondamentalmente, perché non ha potuto vantare una guerra civile, a giochi conclusi.
> 
> Coda

 

beh, forse la presenza di qualche russo sul suo territorio ha pesato qualcosa, non trovi?

----------

## Sparker

 *Quote:*   

> Scusa allora, senza andare troppo indietro con la storia. In Kosovo/Ex Jugoslavia cosa ci sono andati a fare? li di petrolio nn ce n'è...

 

Ricordo che nella ex-Jugoslavia gli USA non ci hanno nemmeno messo piede...

Ma chissà come mai...

E noi non eravamo alleati degli invasori.

----------

## doom.it

[quote="xlyz"] *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> forse la presenza di qualche russo sul suo territorio ha pesato qualcosa, non trovi?

 

e i russi non erano forse fra i liberatori, che come gli USA, spinti da spirito umanitario si sono preoccupati di dividersi la Germania? :rolleyes:

Comunque la cosa piu intelligente l'ha detta bsolar, il nazismo è nato come conseguenza delle condizioni imposte dai vincitori della 1^ guerra mondiale.... starei sempre molto attento a fare paragoni storici fra momenti cosi diversi fra loro.... facciamo se proprio dobbiamo paragoni piu recenti senza fare elenchi inutili  guardatevi un pezzettino di "bowling for columbine" dove fanno un breve riepilogo a prova di idiota delle azioni di liberazione americane degli ultimi 30 anni.... vi stupirete....

----------

## codadilupo

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> beh, forse la presenza di qualche russo sul suo territorio ha pesato qualcosa, non trovi?

 

russia stati uniti francia e inghilterra hanno potuto spartirsi la germania perché la germania stessa non ha potuto dimostrare un solo tentativo di rovesciamento del governo. In italia, fino a prova contraria, la lotta partigiana l'abbiamo avuta. E, per fortuna, a guerra finita, abbiamo potuto patteggiare con dei liberatori che, altrimenti, sarebbero stati molto piu' ingombranti di quanto già non lo siano stati, sul piano piano politico e sociale.

Coda

----------

## bsolar

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> russia stati uniti francia e inghilterra hanno potuto spartirsi la germania perché la germania stessa non ha potuto dimostrare un solo tentativo di rovesciamento del governo.

 

A dire il vero è stato proprio il neonato governo provvisorio tedesco a firmare l'armistizio. Ad ogni modo ciò non toglie che i paesi vincitori avrebbero potuto gettare le basi per una pace duratura, che tra l'altro era inizialmente nelle intenzioni. Hanno scelto altrimenti, con poca lungimiranza.

----------

## xlyz

in Germania ci fu resistenza e tentativi di rovesciare il regime nazista, anche se in misura minore che in italia e senza troppo fortuna. Qualche "pezzo grosso" di esercito e marina ci ha lasciato le penne per questo.

la divisione a 4 e' comunque durata solo fino al 49. Da li' in poi la divisione a 2 (est-ovest) credo possa essere ascritta solo ai (cattivi) rapporti tra blocco occidentale e comunista, e non a questioni "interne" tedesche

----------

## codadilupo

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> A dire il vero è stato proprio il neonato governo provvisorio tedesco a firmare l'armistizio. Ad ogni modo ciò non toglie che i paesi vincitori avrebbero potuto gettare le basi per una pace duratura, che tra l'altro era inizialmente nelle intenzioni. Hanno scelto altrimenti, con poca lungimiranza.

 

certo, non volevo sicuramente negare la presenza di un attore tedesco nelle contrattazioni dell'armistizio. D'altro canto, tenevo a sottolineare come l'atteggiamento dell'italia, durante gl'anni di guerra, fu decisamente diverso da quello della germania, intesi come popolo. Come a scritto xlyz, anche in germania ci furono dissidenti, che fecero la fine dei nostri matteotti e don minzoni, e gobetti, e ferrero, e amendola. Quello che alla germania manco', fu una rivolta popolare. La germania non ebbe la guerra civile. La germania non comincio' a liberarsi dal nazismo, come l'italia dal fascismo, ben prima dell'arrivo degli alleati. solo questo.

Coda

----------

## bsolar

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> certo, non volevo sicuramente negare la presenza di un attore tedesco nelle contrattazioni dell'armistizio.

 

Non ci fu alcun attore tedesco, la resa fu incondizionata.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> La germania non comincio' a liberarsi dal nazismo, come l'italia dal fascismo, ben prima dell'arrivo degli alleati. solo questo.

 

Il mio discorso si riferiva alla prima guerra mondiale, la seconda fu in gran parte conseguenza della "pace malfatta" seguita alla prima.

Ad ogni modo i motivi che stanno dietro al consenso ottenuto dal nazismo sono molteplici ma fondamentalmente riguardano la straordinaria capacità propagandistica e di repressione uniti ai successi militari ed economici.

CMQ stiamo andando un po' OT, se volete continuare il discorso ditelo che splitto questa parte.  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Ad ogni modo i motivi che stanno dietro al consenso ottenuto dal nazismo sono molteplici ma fondamentalmente riguardano la straordinaria capacità propagandistica e di repressione uniti ai successi militari ed economici.

 

beh, certo che a propaganda, non siamo andati male manco ald di qua delle alpi  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> CMQ stiamo andando un po' OT, se volete continuare il discorso ditelo che splitto questa parte. 

 

e' un po' il suo bello: un OT, per definizione, é OFF TOPIC, ma, per questo, non gli si richiede di essere coerente al TOPIC che apre   :Very Happy:  *

* tradotto siginifica: per me, si puo' fare  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

